# Question about paring knife



## crane (Dec 1, 2001)

Is a tournee knife the same as a Birds Peak? How useful would you say it is? Thanks


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

They look pretty close, to me. As for usefulness: how much garnishing work do you do? How often do you need to tournee vegs? If all you're doing is fluting mushrooms, I wouldn't bother with one. But if you have to make lots of those darned little 7-sided footballs, yeah, it's really good to have.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

crane,

I believe the terminology needs to be distinguished. You use a Bird's Peak knife to to make a tournee cut.

Here is a picture of a Bird's Peak knife:









As with any quality tool, it will certainly make your job easier if you can justify the cost against how much use you would get out of it.


----------

